# NISSAN ANNOUNCES FIRST DETAILS ON NEW GT-R



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

26 Sep 2007

- Global website goes live today -

Tokyo, Japan, (September 26, 2007) – Nissan today started the pre-launch activities in support of the all-new GT-R, the high performance sports car to be revealed at the Tokyo Motor Show on October 24th. Central to the launch of GT-R, which will ultimately go on sale around the world, is a dedicated website that will provide all information on the car, including latest news, specifications and where to buy. The address for the website is Nissan GT-R Official Global Site and will available in six languages: Japanese, English, Spanish, German, French and Italian.

With sales due to start in Japan in December, Nissan is today also confirming the final name of the car. Previous generations of this car were known as the Skyline GT-R; the new name for this car is simply “Nissan GT-R” in all global market. Supporting substantial early customer interest in the Nissan GT-R, the company is today making available for customers in Japan some initial details including basic specifications, colors and practical information on placing pre-orders. Prices in Japan for the Nissan GT-R will start from around 7.8 million yen.

In support of the sale of the Nissan GT-R, the company also announced today the establishment of 160 Nissan High Performance Centers in Japan. These centers have been established to provide specialist sales and servicing support for customers of the Nissan GT-R.

# # #

CONTACTS:

Nissan Motor Company

Nissan GT-R Official Global Site


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Great news, Shin do you still have the GTR?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

I was just gonna post up about this. Got a single sheet mailer today from Nissan titled "The Nissan GT-R is coming and nothing can stop it". It gives details of the website Nissan GT-R Official Global Site and says prospects can sign up for advance information about the GT-R. There is also a teaser at the bottom with a picture of the Nurburgring and a lap timer with question marks where the time should be. Should be an exciting few weeks!!! :smokin:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Even has downloadable countdown clocks to Tokyo, LA, and Geneva

Nissan GT-R Official Global Site

I did find a mistake though under 1999 for the R34.

For the 1999 GT-R, they say it debuts and takes a fourth win at Pikes Peak. In 1999 Motorex, UPRD, and Rhys Millen ran an R33 GT-R at Pikes Peak in HPSS and set a record.

As far as I know, an R34 never ran at Pikes Peak. There were Bests R33 - 400R that ran in a class up, and the R33 in 1999, but not an R34.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Well I've just signed up for the bumf from Nissan. Looking forward to it falling through my letterbox.

TT


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

A little bird told me that Nissan are making just 1,000 of these cars for the whole world. 

Some people are not ordering because you cannot pull out once you've committed.

They want to call it the "Nissan GTR"??? Er... Since fans of past GTRs know them as the 32, the 33 the 34, etc., a new popular name will have to be found to describe the Proto. In fact the name "Proto" may well end up sticking, whatever Nissan has decided, IMHO.

PS I bought 10,000 JPY worth of Takarakuji lottery tickets before the summer. (42 quid?)

Today I went back to the little window and... I won 3,500 yen! (14 quid?)


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Nissan GT-R35 is the proper ID as far as I have been reading. Sounds sex to me.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Thanx for the link Shin :wavey: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> A little bird told me that Nissan are making just 1,000 of these cars for the whole world.


1000 per month


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bean said:


> 1000 per month


Oops... that sounds more realistic! :bowdown1:


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

wish it was only 1000...it would be a mad scramble...and values would sky rocket!


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

anyone ordered one? middlehurst not getting them untill next year??


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, but will be !!! 

Hence, going to Japan to see it after seeing it at Goodwood FoS !!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

1POET said:


> wish it was only 1000...it would be a mad scramble...and values would sky rocket!


Nissan would lose money if they only made a 1000


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

stealth said:


> Nissan would lose money if they only made a 1000


Yes..true to history...porsche 959, JagXJ220 etc. Nissan P/L not so good in the last quarter...maybe the GTR euphoria will revive it!...or may not...they were afterall on the brink of bankruptcy back in 99...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm liking the car more now ,lets hope the driving experiance is a good one


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

stealth said:


> I'm liking the car more now ,lets hope the driving experiance is a good one


could it be but anything else? :smokin:

i think we'll all be happy with what they have achieved :chuckle: 

getting very tense around here now :squintdan


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I have been told of someone who already has one, priviledged gift...........

It's black and is an R35.


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

ATCO said:


> I have been told of someone who already has one, priviledged gift...........
> 
> It's black and is an R35.


2 questions...

1.Where did this information come from?
2.Who is the priviledged recipiant?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

1740 kg.... heavy... 3836 lbs.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

tyndago said:


> 1740 kg.... heavy... 3836 lbs.


Yes 
still....plenty of stuff to throw out for weight saving versions later - eg electric seats, Navi, ETC, all manner of other toys.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes I wasn't expecting it to be so heavy


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Yes I wasn't expecting it to be so heavy


Everyone says the R34 is heavy..... The Japanese weights , I think are quoted dry, no fluids. I have weighed a few GT-R's in my days, and I don't see numbers too near the stated weights. I have R32 at 3262lbs , R33 at 3373 lb, and R34 at 3388lb from Japanese specifications.

The Super Taikyu racecar was started at about 3250 lbs, and we got it down as low as about 3050 lbs including cage, with carbon fiber ,trunk, hood, doors, glass front and rear bumper,carbon fiber driveshaft, 2 piece floating rotors , carbon/carbon clutch. Then you add in fuel and a driver, and you really are hauling some weight around. That amount of weight hurts when you are the heaviest car in a series.

For the first time, it might be actually worth it to change the seats to save some weight.

3836+ driver + fuel = a lot of weight to haul around. A lot of weight to stop. The heavier the car, the harder it is on the driveline. The harder time it has cornering. I think they went a lot more GT - than GT-R on us with the new car.


----------



## Sonzilla (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always read posts here but never registered, nagtroc and gtr.co.uk are among the best sites with lots of information. 

Hey Sean, whats up with gtrnation? Igors having way to much fun over there.


Back on topic,
It's a shame if it's infact 1740kg it's going to be really hard to get that weight down for the track. 

Can we assume there will be a difference in packages Jp. vs U.S. spec? Since marketing in North America is much different.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

tyndago said:


> Everyone says the R34 is heavy..... The Japanese weights , I think are quoted dry, no fluids. I have weighed a few GT-R's in my days, and I don't see numbers too near the stated weights. I have R32 at 3262lbs , R33 at 3373 lb, and R34 at 3388lb from Japanese specifications.


I agree with you, I think they´re dry weights aswell. Here´s my R34 with me in it and the tank half full.











Since I weigh roughly 90kg, it would mean that the car weighs 1650kg or ~3630lbs.

I REALLY hope that the 1740kg for the new GT-R isn´t dry weight though. 

/P


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

good corner weights for a road car


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

The pig M3 is being conveniently ignored and omitted from criticism even though it is among of the most lauded cars of all time ---> and heavy. But the GT-R is open-season for bashing. 

:blahblah:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Sonzilla said:


> Hey Sean, whats up with gtrnation? Igors having way to much fun over there.
> 
> Can we assume there will be a difference in packages Jp. vs U.S. spec? Since marketing in North America is much different.


No idea whats going on there....

As far as US vs Japanese spec , I think cars are getting closer and closer to a real "world" spec. The closer they are, the less money the companies need to spend.

I "hear" they are going to be pretty close.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

bonzelite said:


> The pig M3 is being conveniently ignored and omitted from criticism even though it is among of the most lauded cars of all time ---> and heavy. But the GT-R is open-season for bashing.
> 
> :blahblah:


Well, this is a GTR forum...what would you expect folks to be talking about?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Bonzelite,

You are clearly a troll, but the reason no one mentions M3s is they are hardly in the same category as GTR or GT2 or CGT referred to in this thread. The only one you might be referring too is the CSL, which is a non-piggy one at 1360kg.

Guy


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> Nope, but will be !!!
> 
> Hence, going to Japan to see it after seeing it at Goodwood FoS !!


Im flying to Japan too on the 29th. Told my missus its part of her honey moon.


----------



## Woolfe (Sep 27, 2007)

MuXBoX said:


> Im flying to Japan too on the 29th. Told my missus its part of her honey moon.


Is she going with you?


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol yeah.. i am gonna drag her around the motorshow and look for some midnight drift clubs. I know they exist just where?


----------

